# Need Help



## k1ko247 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello everyone i have a Norris tankless water heater and radiator. Recently i purchased a new home and the previous owner had her thermostat in the basement. Unfortunately the basement maintained a good temperature, instead of the rest of my home. I take care of an elderly retired veteran and he is nearly freezing upstairs. I was told to relocate the thermostat to one of the main floors. I purchased a new Nest thermostat and the error code I’m getting is no power in the RH wire. I was told i needed a common wire. Well noritz told me there system doesn’t put out voltage to use as a common wire. So i installed a 24V transformer hoping that would help. Negative still no power in my RH wire. Can any who has experience with this type of system guide me in the right path to get this heat going in my home. any advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

k1ko247 said:


> Hello everyone i have a *Norris* tankless water heater and radiator. Recently i purchased a new home and the previous owner had her thermostat in the basement. Unfortunately the basement maintained a good temperature, instead of the rest of my home. I take care of an elderly retired veteran and he is nearly freezing upstairs. I was told to relocate the thermostat to one of the main floors. I purchased a new Nest thermostat and the error code I’m getting is no power in the RH wire. I was told i needed a common wire. Well noritz told me there system doesn’t put out voltage to use as a common wire. So i installed a 24V transformer hoping that would help. Negative still no power in my RH wire. Can any who has experience with this type of system guide me in the right path to get this heat going in my home. any advice would be gratefully appreciated




*You used the wrong plumbing switch. A boiler switch looks like this. Model 62P-WH*


.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Move your tenant downstairs to where he will be warm. Duh!! :glasses:


----------



## k1ko247 (Oct 10, 2019)

I see assistance or courtesy let alone maturity is limited. Thank you anyways for the advice.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Must be the new Chuck Norris brand water heaters. 
Chuck just thinks about kicking your water's a$$ and that makes it heat up. Chuck don't do transformers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

k1ko247 said:


> I see assistance or courtesy let alone maturity is limited. Thank you anyways for the advice.


 ok, kudos for caring for a veteran, and thats the only reason im not gona rip you a new one for posting in a forum you dont belong in...
go read the service manual for your heater and figure it out or hire a licensed plumber to fix it..or relocate the existing thermostat till you can..
consider this a gift..but only once....there are DIY forums for your questions...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Must be the new Chuck Norris brand water heaters.
> Chuck just thinks about kicking your water's a$$ and that makes it heat up. Chuck don't do transformers.


Did you read my mind? I was about to make a Chuck Norris joke including transformers but used the boiler switch instead.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons:
Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice Plumber, and Plumbing Helper, Plumbing Inspectors and Plumbing Engineers.
Plumbing Business Owners and Operators including management positions and their support staff. (Operations Manager, Service Manager, Project Manager, Superintendents, Customer Service, etc.)
Drain Cleaning, Fire Sprinkler, Hydronic Heating, Boiler, Steam, Chiller, Municipal Water and Wastewater, Potable Water Treatment, Septic System, Water Well, Wastewater Treatment.
The above outline is what we as a community consider to be a Plumbing Professional on the PlumbingZone. It was developed with input from a wide variety of our members that work in different areas of the trade. 

If you do not see your particular aspect of the trade listed, but still consider yourself a Plumbing Professional, please send your request for inclusion to one of the Moderators via private message. Addressing this issue with individual members is to be done by the Administrator and Moderators ONLY.

As stated above PlumbingZone.com is designed to be a pros only community and that means that "Do It Yourself" homeowners looking for free advice and other non-professionals are not allowed to join the site.




k1ko247 said:


> I see assistance or courtesy let alone maturity is limited. Thank you anyways for the advice.


----------

